# ScheidereiSpezi



## Rickydickidu (12. September 2009)

Hey ihr lieben ich hätte mal eine Frage,  mein Schneiderei-Magier ist jetzt soweit das er sich spezialisieren kann und ich habe keine Ahnung was vielleicht das sinnvollste ist... beim normalen Lehrer hab ich vollkommen ausgelernt, da ist doch auch die Zauberstoffrobe(wenn das jetzt diese ist) das beste für Mage oder? Nur ist es jetzt auch sinnvoll deswegen Zauberfeuerspezi zu werden oder ist das egal? Gibt es evtl etwas das sich besser verkaufen lässt zum Beispiel Mondgespinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen

Liebe grüße Rický

Ach ja und wenn man dann nun irgendein Spezi ist, wie ist das mit Rezepten, kann man irgendwo welche kaufen? oder nur finden?


----------



## Valthorian1011 (13. September 2009)

Schwarztuch-Items sind die mit +Hit. Sind also für dich als DD am besten.
Auf meinem Realm sind die Schwarztücher am teuersten, da würd ich einfach mal ins AH schauen wie das bei dir aussieht.
Ich glaube die Spezialisierung bringt dir atm, aber sowieso nur, dass du 2 von den Tüchern auf die du dich spezialisiert hast herstellen kannst. (Oder gibt es schon neue Rezepte für die man die Spezialisierung braucht?)


----------



## HansMaulwurf (16. November 2009)

Welche Spezi du waehlst ist eigentlich nur davon abhaengig was du machen willst: Falls dein Gear entsprechend ist dass du am Hitcap kratzt, Zaubertuch -> das Zeug hat Tempo drauf. Falls nicht Schwarztuch -> Hit. Mondstoff ist mit Wille und Wille ist doof bzw. am Anfang vernachlaessigbar. Aber das nur bei frischen 80ern.
Falls du schon Gear gesammelt hast, wuerd ich dir Zaubertuch empfehlen. Sowohl die PdK Armschienen als auch die Robe brauchen Zaubertuch, waehrend nur die Robe Schwarztuch benoetigt. Im Endeffekt ist es eh eine Stilfrage, 150g respecckosten machen den Wechsel nicht wirklich unerschwinglich.


----------



## Varitu (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wo kann man den wiede rumspeccen? Bin Schwarztuch Spezi, möchte aber Zaubertuch werden.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2009)

In Shatt. Bei den 3 verschiedenen "Lehrern"


----------



## Varitu (22. Dezember 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> In Shatt. Bei den 3 verschiedenen "Lehrern"



War dort, aber kann dort keine neue Spezialisierung wählen. Die bieten mir nur ihre Rezepte an (die ich alle schon habe).


----------



## Eponamagista (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab neulich auch mal danach gesucht, wie ich meine Spezialisierung verlernen kann, aber da schrieb wer, das geht nicht ... aber ich geh mal nach Shat und schau, was geht ^^


----------



## Torkelino (29. Dezember 2009)

Eponamagista schrieb:


> Also ich hab neulich auch mal danach gesucht, wie ich meine Spezialisierung verlernen kann, aber da schrieb wer, das geht nicht ... aber ich geh mal nach Shat und schau, was geht ^^



Doch das geht und zwar bei dem "Lehrer" dessen Spezi du gerade hast.


----------

